# RISOLTO: No filesystem could mount root

## Matte88

Dopo aver completato l'installazioe di Gentoo x86 tramite chroot da Sabayon x86, Gentoo non si avvia a causa di un kernel panic.

```

[ 2.741226] No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext3 ext2 vfat msdos iso9660

[ 2.742450] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(1,0)

[ 2.742772] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tained 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #1

[ 2.742988] Call trace:

[ 2.743220] [<c1026925>] panic+0x3f/0xdf

[ 2.743439] [<c16ddb5a>] mount_bloc_root+0x156/0x165

[ 2.743681] [<c1002930>] ? sys_rt.sigreturn+0x37/0x107

[ 2.743900] [<c16ddbcf>] mount_root+0x66/0x84

[ 2.744127] [<c16ddd38>] prepare_namespace+0x146/0x172

[ 2.744350] [<c16dd540>] kernel_init+0x0/0x14f

[ 2.744589] [<c16dd400>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x14f

[ 2.744807] [<c100354f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

_

```

L'underline in basso a sinistra è bianco e continua a lampeggiare all'infinito, come pure il led del Bloc Num.

Il mio è un portatile Acer Aspire 5920G 302G16Mi con CPU Intel T7300.

Il GRUB l'ho installato nella partizione /boot di Gentoo (/dev/sda8), percui uso ancora il GRUB di Sabayon (installato nell'MBR /dev/sda).

fdisk -l

```

Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x000b2668

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        2611    20972826    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda2            2612       19457   135315495    5  Esteso

/dev/sda5            2612        2872     2096451   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6   *        2873        4177    10482381   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            4178       17231   104856223+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8           17232       17296      522081   83  Linux

/dev/sda9           17297       19457    17358201   83  Linux

```

Partizionamento Gentoo

/dev/sda5     swap     (comune a Sabayon e Gentoo)

/dev/sda8     /boot     EXT2

/dev/sda9     /           ReiserFS

/etc/fstab Gentoo

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda8      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda9      /      reiserfs   noatime      0 1

/dev/sda5      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

grub.conf Sabayon

```

# grub.conf generated by the Sabayon Linux Installer

#

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file

# NOTICE:  You do not have a /boot partition.  This means that

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /, eg.

#          root (hd0,5)

#          kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel real_root=UUID=24a86f35-c9dc-46fa-8f18-b3efe0b4ffe2

#          initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel

### AUTOMAGIC BOOT DEVICE DETECTION -- DO NOT REMOVE ###

#boot=sda

### AUTOMAGIC BOOT DEVICE DETECTION END ###

default=0

timeout=5

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Sabayon Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-sabayon)

   root (hd0,5)

   kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-sabayon  root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=UUID=24a86f35-c9dc-46fa-8f18-b3efe0b4ffe2 dolvm init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:sabayon CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet vga=0x361 resume=swap:/dev/sda5 real_resume=swap:/dev/sda5

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-sabayon

   savedefault

title Sabayon Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-sabayon) (safe mode)

   root (hd0,5)

   kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-sabayon root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=UUID=24a86f35-c9dc-46fa-8f18-b3efe0b4ffe2 dolvm init=/linuxrc CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume=swap:/dev/sda5 real_resume=swap:/dev/sda5 nox acpi=off ide=nodma vga=normal

   initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-sabayon

   savedefault

title Other Operating System - Microsoft Windows

   rootnoverify (hd0,0)

   chainloader +1

   savedefault

title Gentoo 2.6.30-r6 (root) #questa riga non funziona, non la uso, è solamente una mia prova

root (hd0,8)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0  real_root=/dev/sda9

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo 2.6.30-r6 (boot)

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0  real_root=/dev/sda9

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

Vi prego, aiutatemi, non rendete vano il lavoro di un'intera giornata  :Mr. Green:  , non rendete vana la fatica spesa per copiare a manina gli errori del kernel panic...   :Laughing: 

Ringrazio anticipatamente, sperando che la risposta non sia... "devi rifare tutto da capo"   :Shocked:  ...  :Shocked:  ...

Ciao!!!Last edited by Matte88 on Thu Sep 17, 2009 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

se usi root=/dev/ram0 significa che fai il boot con l'uso di una immagine initramfs.

togli il parametro real_root e metti root=/dev/sda9.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se usi root=/dev/ram0 significa che fai il boot con l'uso di una immagine initramfs.
> 
> togli il parametro real_root e metti root=/dev/sda9.

 

in quel caso devi togliere anche la direttiva init=/linuxrc

prova. se così funziona significa che il problema sta nell'initramfs

altrimenti hai commesso qualche errore nella compilazione del kernel

a me personalmente fa storcere il naso è la direttiva real_root, per la quale solo in rari casi c'è effettivamente l'esigenza di usare l'UUID.

se il primo tentativo dovesse andare a buon fine, io ripristinerei grub.conf così come l'hai postato facendo l'unica modifica di porre real_root=/dev/sda9

----------

## ago

dato che stai installando gentoo sulla stessa macchina sulla quale hai sabayon e dato che leggo che con sabayon usavi genkernel.. _forse_ ti poteva essere utile smanettare un po con il kernel su sabayon e poi magari copiare il .config e fare qualche modifica (se necessario)   :Smile: 

----------

## Matte88

Come hai fatto a capire che in Sabayon uso genkernel???   :Shocked: 

Comunque non ho mai modificato il kernel di Sabayon e non ho nemmeno mai usato genkernel...

Il kernel di gentoo l'ho compilato a mano, così almeno imparo qualcosina   :Razz: 

Comunque per compilare il kernel mi sono "fatto aiutare" dal wiki di Gentoo dove c'erano i settaggi per il processore (ho un Intel Centrino Duo Core 2 Duo T7300), la scheda grafica (ho una nVidia GeForce 8600M GT) e la sheda wireless (ho una Intel 3945ABG).

Comunque sono riuscito a risolvere grazie alla preziosa indicazione di cloc3 e, rispondendo a .:chrome:., la direttiva init=/linuxrc era già tolta di default dato che ho visto che c'era un # davanti ed ho lasciato così.

Grazie 1000 ragazzi, ora procedo con l'installazione di KDE!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Come hai fatto a capire che in Sabayon uso genkernel???  
> 
> Comunque non ho mai modificato il kernel di Sabayon e non ho nemmeno mai usato genkernel...
> 
> 

 

tu forse no, ma che sabayon usi genkernel, su questo non ci piove   :Cool:  .

----------

## ago

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Come hai fatto a capire che in Sabayon uso genkernel???   

 

magia..ho letto nel pensiero   :Very Happy: 

```
title Sabayon Linux (kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-sabayon) 
```

tranne a rinominare un kernel fatto da te col nome genkernel.... 

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Grazie 1000 ragazzi, ora procedo con l'installazione di KDE!  

 

Non dimenticare di installare X prima  :Smile: 

----------

